# Cascade Lakes Hwy riding???



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Hey guys,

Thinking of riding west of Bend along the Cascade Lakes Hwy this weekend. I was planning to camp with the wife near Devil's Lake or Spark's Lake off of Cascade Lakes Hwy. She'll be doing some hiking. I'll be biking...

I was planning to ride from one of the camping sites down along the Cascade Lakes Hwy to FS 40 heading east then north on FS 45 back onto Cascade Lakes Hwy back to the campsite. Looks like a bit over 50 miles.

Do you guys have any input on this plan? Are the roadways nice and safe? How the climb back up to Dutchman SnoPark? I can't find any info on the grade or shoulders on theses roads.

TIA!


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

Beautiful area to ride this time of year. The shoulders are generally more than ample and the traffic shouldn't be bad at all. None of the climbs are real steep. Not sure but I would guess 6% - 7%. Have fun. I'll be down there riding some in about a week or so.


----------



## Stanley Roper (Apr 17, 2007)

Shoulders are much more than adequate. 

If you were to drive from Bend to Bachelor on a sunny weekend, you would pass, on average, 15-24 bikes (solo riders). It's very, very well travelled.

Here's a nice description.


----------



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks for the responses, guys.

I ended up camping overnight at Devil's Lake campground. I decided to take the mtn bike instead of the road bike. So I ended up mountain biking along the metolius-windingo trail from Spark's Lake down to Lava Lake then riding the highway back to the campsite. Really loved it! Now I'm dying to get the road bike down there to check out the rest of the highway.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

jeebus said:


> I ended up camping overnight at Devil's Lake campground. I decided to take the mtn bike instead of the road bike. So I ended up mountain biking along the metolius-windingo trail from Spark's Lake down to Lava Lake then riding the highway back to the campsite. Really loved it! Now I'm dying to get the road bike down there to check out the rest of the highway.


That sure brings back some really good memories for me! I once kayak camped at Spark's Lake with views to the Three Sisters and Mt Bachelor, and a spectacular lightning storm. I also used to mountain bike the single track from Swampy down to Phil's Trails and the west side of Bend. The Whoops trail was well named. There is a lot of great cross-country mountain biking around there, for example the McKenzie River trail. I think the best road bike route is the one over the McKenzie pass. The down-side to Central Oregon is that (surprisingly) there just isn't enough steep stuff around there - that goes for skiing at Mt Bachelor, mountain biking on the trails, or road biking.


----------



## B2 (Mar 12, 2002)

*Good Stuff*



jeebus said:


> Thanks for the responses, guys.
> 
> I ended up camping overnight at Devil's Lake campground. I decided to take the mtn bike instead of the road bike. So I ended up mountain biking along the metolius-windingo trail from Spark's Lake down to Lava Lake then riding the highway back to the campsite. Really loved it! Now I'm dying to get the road bike down there to check out the rest of the highway.


Mountain biking in that area is hoot. I'm glad you found a good ride to do. The Sparks to Lava Lake trail used to be a lot smoother, but is still a great ride. I suppose some people may like it better now. Personally I like the rolly polly whoop dee doo trails as opposed to the BAM, BAM, BAM trails if you know what I mean . That trail is really quite fun though. 

I just arrived at friends house in Bend last night and I'm planning out the weeks rides now. I didn't bring the mountain bike this time though so I just might have to go out rent one for a day or two.


----------



## old'n'slow (Sep 4, 2007)

*Central Oregon Riding*

I was in Sunriver this past June. There is some fantastic road riding in that area and from the little I saw, good road conditions. I only had time for one ride of any length, so a buddy and I rode from Sunriver up to the summit of Mt Bachelor (I don't recall the road/route number) and back. It was sunny and beautiful. The scenery was spectacular. One of my all time favorites!

I'd love to spend a few weeks there just exploring the area.


----------



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

old'n'slow said:


> I was in Sunriver this past June. There is some fantastic road riding in that area and from the little I saw, good road conditions. I only had time for one ride of any length, so a buddy and I rode from Sunriver up to the summit of Mt Bachelor (I don't recall the road/route number) and back. It was sunny and beautiful. The scenery was spectacular. One of my all time favorites!
> 
> I'd love to spend a few weeks there just exploring the area.


Yep, that's my usual training ride I do everyday. It's a fantastic ride. Unfortunately the only problem with Central Oregon riding is the winter layoff. But all in all this is a fantastic place to be a cyclist here!


----------

